# its just a tool box but its the perfect tool box for your kreg pocket hole system



## cutmantom (Feb 2, 2010)

home depot has 2 variations of this box by the HUSKY brand for 30 bucks


----------



## 2bigfeet (Jan 24, 2011)

This is very weird… as I just bought this box at Depot last night for the purpose of storing my Kreg tool and screws…
http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1v/R-202021302/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## damagi (Jan 17, 2010)

If you need the screws then the kreg one is probably a good deal. If not, then going with the Husky one makes sense. Then again, there is some value in having the toolbox clearly labeled as the one for your kreg stuff


----------



## doyoulikegumwood (Jun 21, 2007)

Well the husky one actually looks like it has a deeper bottom part The main reason i went with the kreg one was the screws and het having it labeled kreg is kinda cool to,but i have to agree if all i was getting was the box i would have bought the one a borg store.


----------

